# How do you(yes, you too) organize your notes for jobs?



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Also a daily log. Did you get deliveries other than staple items? What type of fixtures, devices etc..

Any verbal discussions with other trades, GC etc…

Any damages on the job? Picture of the douch that put his wheel of the lull on the transformer pad? Etc..

How many other coworkers were on the job with a brief description of their major task for the day. You can keep that in a separate spread sheet so you can track the hours. Just a few columns of tasks (rough power, rough lighting, fire alarm, finish, etc..) what floor, with the date in rows. “Wow did it really take him that many day to do that task”? Keep the task names consistent so you can sort the tasks and get a good idea of hours. Keep each employee on a separate tab. Use the count feature to see who was on the job the longest. Divi up the scrap copper proceeds accordingly. 

Most daily logs also have a spot for temperature and weather conditions. Now ask for a 15% raise.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I keep a very detailed daily log, everything informal goes in there, things to do today, shopping lists, notes, sketches, etc. This is on paper but eventually gets scanned. BTW, putting the weather in there helps show the log is authentic, if the notes ever wind up in court, having the weather in there makes it less likely you made up a fake log book. 

I take a lot of pictures with my phone and tablet and let them sync up to the cloud but don't usually organize them any further. If I need them I can go through the log for the date and pick them out of the photo heap by date. Important photos are copied to the job's folder and often emailed as well. 

The job's folder holds all the records and reference info for the job, I'll put a copy of the PDFs for any equipment used in there, backups of programming, spreadsheets recording any kind of list, schedule, as-built info, sometimes scans of receipts, any O&M type stuff, etc.


----------



## t806585 (Oct 9, 2020)

I use microsoft one note. Folders for projects/ materials/ tools etc. Sync to cloud on all your devices then your notes from the job site on your phone are on your laptop when you are back at the office


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> I keep a very detailed daily log, everything informal goes in there, things to do today, shopping lists, notes, sketches, etc. This is on paper but eventually gets scanned. BTW, putting the weather in there helps show the log is authentic, if the notes ever wind up in court, having the weather in there makes it less likely you made up a fake log book.
> 
> I take a lot of pictures with my phone and tablet and let them sync up to the cloud but don't usually organize them any further. If I need them I can go through the log for the date and pick them out of the photo heap by date. Important photos are copied to the job's folder and often emailed as well.
> 
> The job's folder holds all the records and reference info for the job, I'll put a copy of the PDFs for any equipment used in there, backups of programming, spreadsheets recording any kind of list, schedule, as-built info, sometimes scans of receipts, any O&M type stuff, etc.


This is everyone's intention. It takes a bit of discipline.


----------

